# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Turpi i Bienales se Venecias

## adidu

Ne Bienalen e Venecias(vazhdon e hapur edhe tashme qe po shkruaj) moren pjese pese piktore shqiptare. Deri ketu s'ka asnje gje te keqe, e aq me pak turp, perkundrazi si piktore te rinj bene shume mire qe i motivuan duke i paraqitur ne pavionin shqiptar qe merrte pjese per here te pare ne kete eveniment kaq prestigjioz. Turpi qendron ne faktin se ne menyre te paskrupullt anashkaluan(per te mos thene e shkelen me kembe) piktorin e nderuar Edi Hila, duke mos ja ekspozuar veprat, megjithese emri i tij eshte afishuar ne axhenden e Bienales. Natyrisht ne kete katrahure te peshtire fajin nuk e ka kuratorja Amerikane, qe pershkoi me shume se pese mije kilometra per te ardhur ne Shqiperi per te kuruar paraqitjen e artit tone ne Bienalen e Venecias. Fajin nuk e kane as strukturat shteterore shqiptare duke filluar qe nga ministria e kultures, e cila e kishte dhene aprovimin e saj per kete piktor qe kohe me pare. Po kush e ka? Faji ne keto raste ngelet jetim, megjithese emri i nje personi me nje post te thjeshte administrativ , por me akses ne politike, lakohet shume. Sidoqofte turpi mbetet turp dhe perfshin dy kahe. E para qe nje piktor i nderuar fyhet ne menyre te paskrupullt dhe vritet shpirterisht duke e denigruar dhe se dyti qe nje nenpunes i thjeshte arrin te dale mbi cdo institucion duke bere ate qe i do qefi.

----------

